# Any information on FREDERICKSBURG HPC?



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a home in a few months in the fredericksburg, virginia area. I was looking for information on the course they fly and race stations. Just trying to plan ahead. I searched Google and was able to find a name and number but haven't been able to get in contact with him. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rabbitt (Mar 7, 2010)

*Club*

Contact the A.R.P.U.


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

will do. thanks


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Could have either a IF( International Federation),or a AU (American Racing Pigeon Union) club or clubs in this area...Check both major Org`s,to find out....Good Luck...Alamo


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alamo,

Thanks for recommendation. I was able to get in contact with somebody from the a.u and they provided my with another contact. Hopefully I'll be flying young birds next year!!! It will be good to have the birds back!!!


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome plan, Good Luck


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks HeavyDLofts. I want to be able scout out locations for training releases. I know preparation is a huge part of the game.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Buy a house on the line of flight...That will save you from getting grey hair before you need to get grey hair....hahahahahaha!!!!.........Alamo


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahaha that's plan!!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot Hill Loft (Jun 27, 2013)

Just joined the club this winter, myself. I live out in King George. Originally from upstate NY. How about you?


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats!!! I'm from Long Island and went to school at Ualbany. If everything works out I'll be joining you guys this winter. Hows your young bird team coming along?


----------



## Patriot Hill Loft (Jun 27, 2013)

My parents are from Brooklyn originally. I lived about 65 miles from Albany and flew in races against the Schenectady club for years. Great clubhouse and group of guys. Went to college at SUNY Cortland. I am still learning a lot about the club and the course it flies. I only kept 3 pair of breeders in the move and raised 18 young. Gave 6 away to a club member to try and have kept 12. Didn't plan on racing this fall but I just may now. Birds are settled (lost 1). Selling my clock and looking to purchase the Benzing G2 in order to fly. Looking forward to meeting you when you resettle. Will be good to not be the only "New Yorker."


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Patriot Hill Loft said:


> My parents are from Brooklyn originally. I lived about 65 miles from Albany and flew in races against the Schenectady club for years. Great clubhouse and group of guys. Went to college at SUNY Cortland. I am still learning a lot about the club and the course it flies. I only kept 3 pair of breeders in the move and raised 18 young. Gave 6 away to a club member to try and have kept 12. Didn't plan on racing this fall but I just may now. Birds are settled (lost 1). Selling my clock and looking to purchase the Benzing G2 in order to fly. Looking forward to meeting you when you resettle. Will be good to not be the only "New Yorker."


Hey I have no idea who you are, before my time I'm sure but I'm the new race secretary and website designer check out our website http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/


----------



## Patriot Hill Loft (Jun 27, 2013)

First To Hatch said:


> Hey I have no idea who you are, before my time I'm sure but I'm the new race secretary and website designer check out our website http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/


Thanks for responding. I have had homers since I turned 18 and I am 45 now. My name is Tom Kowall and I flew under the name Patriot Hill Loft with the Mid State Sportsmen Invitational RPC and then the UTK racing pigeon club. Say hello to Tal Erglis and Bernie Gutowski for me! Thanks. Great job on the website too!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Patriot Hill Loft said:


> Thanks for responding. I have had homers since I turned 18 and I am 45 now. My name is Tom Kowall and I flew under the name Patriot Hill Loft with the Mid State Sportsmen Invitational RPC and then the UTK racing pigeon club. Say hello to Tal Erglis and Bernie Gutowski for me! Thanks. Great job on the website too!


Will do!!! Bernie is my mentor and has taught me just about everything I know.


----------



## Patriot Hill Loft (Jun 27, 2013)

First To Hatch said:


> Will do!!! Bernie is my mentor and has taught me just about everything I know.


I have the utmost respect for Bernie. You couldn't have found a finer mentor in that club. I thought he would have headed to Florida by now for a new challenge.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Patriot Hill Loft said:


> I have the utmost respect for Bernie. You couldn't have found a finer mentor in that club. I thought he would have headed to Florida by now for a new challenge.


He was actually gunna get out of flying sold all his breeders!


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

from my understanding they fly a south to north course basically straight down I95. I'm actually looking to buy around King George but may go closer to fredericksburg.


----------



## Patriot Hill Loft (Jun 27, 2013)

First To Hatch said:


> He was actually gunna get out of flying sold all his breeders!


Interesting. You sparked new life into him! I had a cock pigeon of his that I bought at an auction. Gave it to a friend when I had to move and didn't have a place for him. He bred a round out of him last year and did well with them as old birds this year. My loft is too small down here and I was forced to give up two pair. I found a young flyer who needed breeders, but unfortunately a raccoon got in his newly built loft and killed everything.


----------

